# enineering salary expectation



## zebedee (Oct 14, 2008)

hi,

i am considering moving to dubai as work is getting tight here in ireland. i am a mechanical engineer with over 2 years building services consulting experience. education wise i have a BEng hons and a post grad dip both from prestigious universities. what salary could i expect to make out there?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Please don't take this as an insult, but your BEng doesn't carry the same weight out here as it does in Ireland. There are so many people here degree and above qualified, but don't let put you off pursuing a career here.

You said you have 2 yrs building services consultancy experience. How many years total experience do you have, or is this your first position since graduating?


----------



## zebedee (Oct 14, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> Please don't take this as an insult, but your BEng doesn't carry the same weight out here as it does in Ireland. There are so many people here degree and above qualified, but don't let put you off pursuing a career here.
> 
> You said you have 2 yrs building services consultancy experience. How many years total experience do you have, or is this your first position since graduating?


none taken mate, thanks for replying. yes this is my post grad experience. 

i know that about other countries having a master grade as the standard almost, am working on it at present.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Glad you saw my comment in the light it was given.

Even with only 2 yrs behind you, there would be employers I'm sure that would take you on.

Not sure on the salary range, but at a guess I would think between AED10-15k per month plus allowances.


----------



## zebedee (Oct 14, 2008)

what would allowances include and what figures could be expected for these?


----------



## vhy (Sep 2, 2008)

zebedee said:


> hi,
> 
> i am considering moving to dubai as work is getting tight here in ireland. i am a mechanical engineer with over 2 years building services consulting experience. education wise i have a BEng hons and a post grad dip both from prestigious universities. what salary could i expect to make out there?


The true fact is that unfortunately lots of professionals from low income countries (when compare to the western) such as India, Egypt, Phillipines have occupied most of the junior roles nowadays. They have their salary doubled, tripled or even more when they come to work in dubai... However, comparing to your current earnings, its may not be attractive at all...


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

zebedee,

I moved here with only a year of post grad experience, with a Bachelors in Mechanical Engineering. But I moved here with the same company I was working for in the states. I would not have made the move if I had to find a job from the start here, because unless you have inside contacts into most of these engineering companies, its going to be tough to beat out the competitors. 

However, since you work in the civil engineering area with your degree, you may have more luck that than my field. Dubai has a lot of opportunities in terms of civil engineering, which sometimes can tie in with mechanical engineering as well.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

zebedee, message me, i think i can help you with this


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

oi steve,

gissajob


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

you already work for a respectable organisation! haha

what you need a job for!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Respectable????????

Since when?


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

haha yeah your right, heard a few things! ...


----------



## BurnsDubai (Oct 15, 2008)

Steve/Zebedee,
I am in a similiar position. Lookinh to move out etc. I have 5 years experience in project management. Like you zebedee i am trying to get an idea of salary etc. I may have a contact out there but not pinning all my hopes there! The sakay and allowances are a big thing when it comes to deciding on the move and would really appreciate some direction. What would i get for a similiar role in Dubai/Abu Dhabi. I am also Irish with a Mechanical Certificate, Diploma and Degree.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

At a rough guess, as a PM your overall package (including housing etc) should be between AED50,000 to AED60,000


----------



## BurnsDubai (Oct 15, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> At a rough guess, as a PM your overall package (including housing etc) should be between AED50,000 to AED60,000


Thanks Ogri. Would that be monthly?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

yep, monthly


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

8,000 pounds a month.....
god ogri, your well paid!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I think Ogri should convert to Islam and take a 2nd wife...........Hi Ogri! LOL


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

If only....................notice I did say full package, not salary.

2nd wife???????????????? you must be joking, get enough grief off just one


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> If only....................notice I did say full package, not salary.
> 
> 2nd wife???????????????? you must be joking, get enough grief off just one



Your wife is a lovely lady and you're a VERY lucky man!


----------

